# Cómo distribuir potencia de un amplificador?



## santiagovargas (Feb 7, 2013)

hola a todos, resulta que tengo un proyecto armado de construyasuvideorockola.com es el proyecto de 30 watts, resulta que el proyecto es recomendado para parlantes de 60 w max a 8 ohmios como mínimo y se recomiendan de 8 a 10 pulgadas resulta que donde voy a colocar el amplificador hay espacio para crear 4 parlanticos pequeños (21 x 12 cm), tengo reciclados unos parlantes que  creo que me servirían pero no se si seria mucha carga para el parlante. serian 4 parlantes de 10 w o 20 w a 4 ohmios de unas 4 o 5 pulgadas y otros 4 mas pequeños  de unas 2 0 3 pulgadas que servirian como altos y serian de 5 w a 4 ohmios.

no se ustedes que me recomiendan? y si existe alguna manera de distribuir mejor la señal para los 8 parlantes en total o simplemente saco de un canal para 4 parlantes y del otro para los otros 4??

espero puedan ayudarme saludos!!


----------



## JBE (Feb 7, 2013)

Lo mejor para mi es armarte 2 bafles. Cada bafle con 2 parlantes en serie de 20W y 2 en serie de 5W ( A los parlantes de 5W le agregaría un capacitor en serie con la serie de parlantes para filtrar y que queden los agudos ). De esta manera te quedan 8 Ohms en cada serie de parlantes.

Espero que te haya servido.


----------



## santiagovargas (Feb 8, 2013)

lo que sucede es que es necesario hacer 4 bafles :S por que necesito ocupar esos espacios y de verdad se  ve muy feo solo dos bafles :s


----------



## juliangp (Feb 8, 2013)

Primero calcula los parámetros Thielle-Small de cada parlante usando la data que propone juanfilas en este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

Posteriormente cargá los datos que te da el arta en el win-isd y te calculará la caja (todo esto hablando de los parlantes para la frecuencia mas baja, y los sintonizas a unos 80hz ya que son parlantes pequeños.
Despues calcula los parámetros ts de los parlantes que supuestamente vas a usar para la parte alta del espectro audible y te fijas desde donde empiezan a responder planamente, una vez que tengas esa data te calculas el crossover, como lo dice ésta pagina: 

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtro2

Entonces finalmente calculas las cajas de los parlantes "grandes" y su sintonización (todos estos datos te los dara el winisd) , despues la caja de los parlantes chicos la haces lo mas chicas posibles para ahorrar espacio ya que solo deben responder en frecuencias medias-altas. Con esto calculas el crossover y si por ejemplo estos pequeños empiezan a responder bien desde 1500hz, cortalos a 1600hz para dejar un margen, entonces te quedaría un sistema bass reflex, de 2 vías , con un crossover de 2do orden. Yo te dije que calcules la caja para los grandes y pequeños, pero mas vale hace una caja con una división y listo para que no te queden muchas cahas (siempre respetando el volumen interno de cada parte de la division) , en una plaquetita haces el cross, y la metes adentro de la caja con la entrada a la bornera, entonces te quedarían 4 bafles iguales de 4 ohm cada una (no van a quedar de 2 ohm porque los 2 parlantes esten en paralelo en el crossover, ya que el amplificador "ve" 2 altavoces diferentes). Entonces si te quedan 4 terminas poniendo 2 por canal en paralelo que te quedarían en 8 ohm con un buen sonido.

P: Rellená la division de cada uno de los parlantes de "graves" con guata en las paredes engrampada, y ponele cola y tornillos a las cajas hechas con MDF de 18mm.


----------



## santiagovargas (Feb 8, 2013)

no sabia nada de nada de todo eso :s creo que me falta leer mucho gracias por tu aporte juliangp para la próxima construcción de unos bafles pondre en practica lo que me acabas de recomendar por ahora creo que no me entienden, les adjunto una foto de lo que tengo, el tamaño de las cajas es el que tengo, lastimosamente no las puedo cambiar, quiero opiniones de como hacer para distrubuir el sonido y que parlantes usar de cuantos watts y cuantos ohmios, o si hay algun otro amplificador que podria hacer que se me adapte mejor a lo que necesito espero me entiendan igual muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## JBE (Feb 8, 2013)

Le pongas lo que le pongas eso va a sonar feo. Ponele un parlante de 10W a cada uno y luego repartí los tweeters poniendole un capacitor no polarizado de 2uF a cada tweeter. Algo va a sonar. 

No te exageres con el volúmen porque te vas a quedar sin parlantes.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 8, 2013)

Teniendo esas cajas, tendrias que poner parlantes que entren en esos agujeros, se me viene a la cabeza algún woofer de 5" + un tweeter de seda, y el crossover lo cortas a 2.2khz, tené en cuenta (si queres) de calcular los parametros de los woofers solamente en este caso, y ya que no tenes otro tamaño de caja, te fijas de cuantos litros son esas cajitas y por ahí las podés sintonizar, no te va a hacer falta ninguna división si le pones esos tweeter, te quedaría (ademas de la caja) woofer+tweeter seda+crossover+ 2 agujeros para los ports. Veo que usas las tapas como puertas de un mueble, si las seguis usando asi dudo que los parlantes funcionen bien.  Yo que vos pegaría un tope alrededor de donde cierra la puerta con gomaeva para que no se salga la presión sonora y eliminaría las bisagras, sacaría lo de adentro y lo atorrnillaría al frente...


----------



## JBE (Feb 8, 2013)

TDA2030 + parlante 4ohms + tweeter 4ohms + caja no funcional (Mal calculada, perdida de aire, etc) = TDA con temperatura muy alta, mala calidad de audio, poca potencia (Se va a usar más potencia porque la caja no tiene acustica, por consecuente va a tener poco volúmen y tenés más chances de romper los parlantes.

Recomendación: Comprá unas planchas de telgopor (1M x 1M x 2mm; 10$ argentinos), 4 placas de madera con el tamaño del frente de cada bafle (MDF 15mm mínimo [espesor]) y unos crossover (Como dice el amigo Julian) o 4 capacitores no polarizados de 2uF.

Agarrás el telgopor y cortas 5 rectángulos del tamaño de los bordes del bafle y los pones a presión (1 en el fondo, 1 a cada lado, 1 arriba y otro abajo [Dejás libre el frente; El frente tiene que ser solo la madera y los parlantes]). Agarrás las placas de madera, les haces los correspondientes agujeros y buscas (de acuerdo al tamaño del bafle) donde hacerle un agujero para el tubo de sintonía. 
Colocás las placas sellandole los bordes con cola para madera y lo atornillas o clavas para asegurarlo.


----------



## santiagovargas (Feb 8, 2013)

JBE me quede sin parlantes o sin amplificador??? ami lo que me preocupa es la carga para el amplificador, q suene feo eso lo tengo claro desde que se me ocurrio esa loca idea. teniendo en cuenta lo que dice julian a cerca de las bisagras y la presión sonora que seperderá, ya e pensando en recubrir esos huecos que dejan las bisagras pero no se me ocurre como o con que, ademas de eso dentro de esos cajones se guardaran objetos entonces de por si sonara bastante feo, lo que yo quiero es que me den una recomendacion sobre los watts para los parlantes y los ohmios que no sobre cargue al amplificador de 30 wattios que tengo, que en la pagina de donde lo saque dice que es recomendando para parlantes de 60 w  max a 8 ohmios de entre 8 a 10 pulgadas o si me recomiendan hacer otro amplificador para este fin, ustedes que me recomiendan??


----------



## JBE (Feb 8, 2013)

El amplificador se va a calentar bastante porque estás manejando 4ohms. No se va a quemar. Yo lo armé y resiste bastante a los maltratos. Vas a tener que ponerle un disipador bastante grande para que no se sobrecaliente. 

Si lo dejás así tal cual está, va a sonar horrible, teniendo en cuenta que la presión que ejerce le parlante dentro de la caja va a hacer que los objetos en el interior vibren, produciendo sonidos que van a molestar en el audio.

Si el parlante aguanta 20W Con un amplificador de 10W te tiene que sobrar. No va a haber problema si le metes 15W, nada más vas a tener que cuidarte con el volúmen. El amplificador saca 15W cuando está a máxima potencia. Si regulas el potenciometro de volúmen con cuidado hasta que escuches que no distorsiona el parlante va a estar bien. 

Fijate el comentario que escribí antes de este.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 8, 2013)

Para no complicarte tanto tenes que decidirte, o guardaobjetos o bafle, las 2 cosas juntas no... Si haces asi te va a funcionar mal como dice el amigo JBE.


----------



## santiagovargas (Feb 8, 2013)

que dicen si dejo solo dos parlantes como estan en la foto tengo dos parlantes de 10 w a 8 ohmios y los dos pequeños de 5 w a 4 ohmios??  estos dos bafles si los sellaria y no tendrian ningun objeto dentro de ellos, el grosor de esas tapas es de 15 mm de espesor, asi quedaria bien?

por cierto que es telgopor? acá en colombia no conozco nada por ese nombre, lo que me dices que haga con ese material es un recubrimiento del interior cierto?


----------



## JBE (Feb 8, 2013)

santiagovargas dijo:


> que dicen si dejo solo dos parlantes como estan en la foto tengo dos parlantes de 10 w a 8 ohmios y los dos pequeños de 5 w a 4 ohmios??  estos dos bafles si los sellaria y no tendrian ningun objeto dentro de ellos, el grosor de esas tapas es de 15 mm de espesor, asi quedaria bien?



Si lo querés dejar así, *cambiale el frente a los bafles*, no porque sean finos sino por las bisagras. Es mejor ponerle una madera nueva que sellarlo todo. 



> por cierto que es telgopor? acá en colombia no conozco nada por ese nombre, lo que me dices que haga con ese material es un recubrimiento del interior cierto?



Exacto. Esto es telgopor:







El telgopor es un material muy usado para mantener la temperatura (Como un asilante). 
Por ahí los habrás visto en pequeñas heladeritas que uno se lleva cuando va a acampar o lleva algo fresco y quiere que se mantenga; Algo así:






Te digo que uses telgopor porque es barato, se consigue fácil y es un muy buen asilante. No te va a dar mejor resultado que con lana de vidrio (Es cara y dificil de manejar), pero ayuda bastante.

Si no la conseguís no te preocupes. Es nada más para lograr un sonido más "Bonito". 

           -------------------------------------------------------------

Separando: Fijate bien lo de la sintonía (Como decia el amigo Julian). Si no conseguís el lugar exacto para la salida de aire, va a sonar mal. Si las pensas dejar así (Con la madera del frente nueva) y no querés hacer la sintonía, Ponele el telgopor o algún aislante, para evitar problemas con la caja.

Acordate de ponerle el capacitor al parlante que vas a usar como tweeter. Si no se lo ponés se va a quemar el parlante.


----------

